# Trying to fix gunnel rod holder-what options?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

One of our rod holders have come loose from the gunnel. Its not the farthest one back, but the one closer to the helm. There is no way to get access to it in order to thru bolt it, so what other options do I have? I am not sure larger diameter screws are going to do the trick, unless I 5200 the crap out of them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

These might work for your application. My last resort other then filling holes, and re drilling would be the added feature of some kind of epoxy applied before securing screws. 

http://www.consumersmarine.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=34969&aID=46C2


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Toggle bolts.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good call. I didnt even think of using toggle bolts. Thanks!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a problem using toggle bolts that you buy at say Lowe's, and that is the size of the hole you need to drill to insert them. Another thing, there isn't a lot of room around the holder on the inside. Before I drilled large holes I'd take a piece of say 1/2" plywood and mount it to see how it will fit. This way you can see what it will look inside the gunnel.

Since you made your post I thought of a couple other ways..You can remove the holder, cut some good hardwood, Glue/epoxy pieces under the gunnel, (Hold wood in place until glue dries by a piece of wood on the top with a screw going through top wood, gunnel and into the backing wood) epoxy holes and redrill through the epoxy and wood backing. I can make a piece to show you what I'm talking about...only takes a few minutes.

Started at 12:52...finished at 1:03










Red...hole the size of holder..This is for a zero degree holder, for a 30 degree bevel hole until holder fits correctly.

Blue..Cut into pieces to enable to insert through hole in gunnel and glue

Purple..Drill small holes about a #6

If you have a problem with holding in place, thread a piece of mono through hole, tie a big knot on the backside, thread through bolt hole in gunnel pull up flush and clamp...there are a number of ways to clamp and I'll go through them if you decide this route.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Tuna Man,

The space behind the rod holder is obviously very tight. I am going to have to see about the toggle boat idea and see if that will work. I would doubt that Lowe's would carry stainless hardware like that, although I havent checked. 

I understand what you are talking about making a wood backing plate and I will do that as a last resort.


----------



## Quint (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there enough room inside the gunnel to slightly rotate the rod holder so you can drill some fresh holes?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Quint (7/16/2009)*Is there enough room inside the gunnel to slightly rotate the rod holder so you can drill some fresh holes?


only if it is a zero degree (straight up and down) otherwise you will have to bevel the gunnel itself to fit.

Another option..these are installed, then you install the rod holder.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Quint, 

I thought about doing that as well. However, that will be an absolute last resort. I hate drilling holes in boats, especially around this area of the boat because it is exposed to water (from spray).


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *polar21 (7/16/2009)*Tuna Man,
> 
> The space behind the rod holder is obviously very tight. I am going to have to see about the toggle boat idea and see if that will work. I would doubt that Lowe's would carry stainless hardware like that, although I havent checked.
> 
> I understand what you are talking about making a wood backing plate and I will do that as a last resort.


If you have a 3 bolt holder and a 30 degree, you most likely will have problems with just one hole...the one inside the small angle.

Looking at toggle bolts then look at these...

http://fastenmsc.stores.yahoo.net/togglebolt.html


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Pull the rod holder out and use these in the existing holes from the underside. 5200 them and then draw them up into the holes.

They make them in SS too.











1/4"-20 thread only needs a 5/16" dia. hole for the barrel to go into.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#90973a114/=2rwa51


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like we might have a winner with what Johnson BeachBum proposed (no offense Tuna Man, all good suggestions by all). Does anyone know a place in pcola where I could get something like that?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I would try Pensacola Hardware or Reynolds Hardware.



I think they are in those little flat drawers of cabinets with odd fastners and springs and cotter keys, etc.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (7/16/2009)*Pull the rod holder out and use these in the existing holes from the underside. 5200 them and then draw them up into the holes.
> 
> They make them in SS too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner. However, make sure that the prongs will penetrate the fiberglass. I'm assuming the wood is fiberglass encased, i.e. there's also fiberglass underneath the gunwale. If not, you may have to flatten the prongs to allow for a surface for the 5200 to bond to the underside of the gunwale.



> *polar21 (7/16/2009)*Looks like we might have a winner with what Johnson BeachBum proposed (no offense Tuna Man, all good suggestions by all). Does anyone know a place in pcola where I could get something like that?


Try Pensacola Hardware 850-438-3186

Meredith & Sons Lumber 850-934-3355 (Midway). They also have a store on Old Palafox

Ace Harware in Navarre 850-850-939-9800

All of these stores have a great selection of SS hardware,


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *polar21 (7/16/2009)*Tuna Man,
> 
> The space behind the rod holder is obviously very tight. I am going to have to see about the toggle boat idea and see if that will work. I would doubt that Lowe's would carry stainless hardware like that, although I havent checked.
> 
> I understand what you are talking about making a wood backing plate and I will do that as a last resort.


No problem, those are what most boat seats have. I have had problems with them, but they wern't stainless.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Really appreciate the help from everyone and will try all those stores out this weekend and post back as to where I get the hardware.


----------



## nolesfan (Feb 11, 2009)

gunwale (gunnel)


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nolesfan (7/16/2009)*gunwale (gunnel)


Gunnel (ship element), the top edge of the side of a boat


----------

